# Word of the day : paradox



## Paco Dennis (Sep 19, 2021)

Paradox

a seemingly absurd or self-contradictory statement or proposition that when investigated or explained may prove to be well founded or true.
"in a paradox, he has discovered that stepping back from his job has increased the rewards he gleans from it"

a statement or proposition that, despite sound (or apparently sound) reasoning from acceptable premises, leads to a conclusion that seems senseless, logically unacceptable, or self-contradictory.
"a potentially serious conflict between quantum mechanics and the general theory of relativity known as the information paradox"
a situation, person, or thing that combines contradictory features or qualities.
"the mingling of deciduous trees with elements of desert flora forms a fascinating ecological paradox"


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 19, 2021)

Great Cartoon


----------



## Kaila (Sep 19, 2021)

Paradoxes abound, and provide an interesting, possible justification,
for attempting to achieve _balance_, in all things possible, instead of a set goal point.


----------



## jujube (Sep 19, 2021)

What's worse than having to see a doctor?  Seeing a paradox.....


----------



## RubyK (Sep 19, 2021)

It is a curious _paradox_ that professional comedians often have unhappy personal lives.


----------



## Llynn (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 19, 2021)

_15 paradoxes that will change your life_...is what this guy claims. I wouldn't go that far, but they are good ones.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2021)

It is a paradox, to be told that something will change our lives, and then, we cannot remember it, or just don't, an hour later.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> _will change your life_...is what this guy claims. I wouldn't go that far,


----------

